# My AirRide from AirBagIt.com has finally arrived! :)



## KlausGejl (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi guys

Just want to share it with you guys, my AirRide from AirBagIt.com has finally arrived! 

I have orded the Air suspention kit with the following upgrades:
- Chrome Gas tank
- Smartride controler
- Iphone Support
- Extended warrenty

It looks Great and we just did at test fit on the car. It fitted the 22" wheels great!

Here are som pictures:
















I will post more when I start assembly next week.

Best regards

Klaus Gejl
[email protected]


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Thats sweet how much the kit cost ?


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Airbags on a cruze... Interesting


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

static>air


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Subscribed just because.


----------



## KlausGejl (Apr 2, 2012)

kylevh21 said:


> Thats sweet how much the kit cost ?


Well. I live i Denmark (Europe) and we have some of the highest taxes in the world, so when I buy something from the USA I pay alot extra. I payed about USD 5.500$ for the kit included the kit + upgrades, shipping, taxes, import fees...

But I think you guys in the states can get it for less than USD 1600$ for the standard kit alone without shipping.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

KlausGejl said:


> I payed about USD 5,500$ for the kit included the kit + upgrades, shipping, taxes, import fees...


:wtf:


----------



## KlausGejl (Apr 2, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> :wtf:


Chevy Cruze airride: 3800$
Chrome tank: 200$
Smartride controller: 1000$
Iphone support: 500$

In Denmark we pay alot of taxes.

Let me give you an exampel:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If I buy an item from the USA at a value of 1000 dollars and the shipping cost 200 dollars, I need to pay extra 3 things.

1) A tax feed about 50$

2) 12% import tax of the item and shipping

3) 25% tax on the import tax, the item and the shipping

So the calcutaion is as follows:

( ( ( 1000$ + 200$ ) x 1.12 ) x 1.25 ) + 50$ = 1730 $

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## KlausGejl (Apr 2, 2012)

And we pay between 49-65% in taxes on our work salery, depending on the income.

And we pay 180% taxes on cars.

And prize on gasoline is now near 9,5 US dollars pr gallon!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow, i love the US...


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'll be watching this thread, I've thought about doing this too, but if I do, it'll change the whole direction I go with this car, lol.


----------



## Ragin Cajun (Feb 11, 2012)

Note to self.....Never move to Denmark!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Did you say, 22" on your Cruze?? :eek7:

As for the air, cant wait to see them, but I doubt I'd go that route personally.


----------



## KlausGejl (Apr 2, 2012)

Ragin Cajun said:


> Note to self.....Never move to Denmark!


Its pretty nice there. Yes we pay alot of taxes, but education, healthcare and much more is free!

Denmark's health care system & Questions about the high cost of US health care(prelude) - YouTube

What is the Happiest Country on Earth:
What is the Happiest Country on Earth -- And Why? - YouTube




Smurfenstein said:


> Did you say, 22" on your Cruze?? :eek7:
> 
> As for the air, cant wait to see them, but I doubt I'd go that route personally.


Yes 22"  (9x22" Asanti AF150 with 235/30-22 Pirelli tires)


----------



## kristed (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks nice, Very nice

can't wait to get my Cruze hatch in 2 weeks, but there will only be 19".

Love the Country - Hate the taxes......


----------



## 85Carlokid (Nov 11, 2011)

KlausGejl said:


> Yes 22"  (9x22" Asanti AF150 with 235/30-22 Pirelli tires)
> 
> View attachment 4764
> 
> ...


Love it! Looks great! I wanted to go with 20's but can't part with the money right now. Down the road for sure, though!


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Ouch those are a little too big for my liking....


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Reason I'm considering the bags if for the wife (comfortable ride) but the fact that I could roll up to shows and drop it to the GROUND on 20s is kinda nice, lol. I'd definitely be selling my TTR mount in that case though- too much vibration will ruin that nice bagged comfort.


----------



## KlausGejl (Apr 2, 2012)

boats4life said:


> Reason I'm considering the bags if for the wife (comfortable ride) but the fact that I could roll up to shows and drop it to the GROUND on 20s is kinda nice, lol. I'd definitely be selling my TTR mount in that case though- too much vibration will ruin that nice bagged comfort.


The main reason for the AirRide is the cool factor when showing the car. The other reason and the selling point for my wife was the optional ride height. My wife loves that! She was not a big far of th old cars ride height 

The old car:


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

cant wait to see this system on a CRUZE!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks painful on the back lol.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

KlausGejl said:


> The main reason for the AirRide is the cool factor when showing the car. The other reason and the selling point for my wife was the optional ride height. My wife loves that! She was not a big far of th old cars ride height
> 
> The old car:
> View attachment 4771
> ...


Woah, you managed to turn cute into hot!

The 22's are too baller for my taste. But doesn't look dunk or whatever the young kids call it.


----------



## blackeco (Jul 18, 2011)

bags are for groceries, haha just kidding, its about to be tucking!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

so what if one of us over here in america bought it for you and shipped it to you, would there be any taxes on you then? if not im pretty sure others and I wouldn't mind doing that. to save you some cash.,


----------



## KlausGejl (Apr 2, 2012)

blackeco said:


> bags are for groceries, haha just kidding, its about to be tucking!


 Envy? 




H3LLON3ARTH said:


> so what if one of us over here in america bought it for you and shipped it to you, would there be any taxes on you then? if not im pretty sure others and I wouldn't mind doing that. to save you some cash.,


The taxes are added to the item, when it enters the country. If there is no Value on the shipping papers, the boxes are opened to determit whats inside. ;|


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I was looking at your old car to determine what exactly it is/was and I noticed shaved door handles. Very nice. A minor detail, but I love the fact that the Cruze only has one keyhole on the exterior of the entire car.


----------



## DERAN TUYNER (Aug 13, 2011)

Soo nice is it possible to give the link of the supplier of air ride and could you inform me about the weight and the sizes of the complete system cause next month i plan to go US maybe i can bring with me thanks in advance


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

KlausGejl said:


> Chevy Cruze airride: 3800$
> Chrome tank: 200$
> Smartride controller: 1000$
> Iphone support: 500$
> ...


Thats crazy!!

Our taxes go to what we "owe" aliens


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

lol thats hella expensive! its gunna look nice though cant wait !


----------



## KlausGejl (Apr 2, 2012)

Okay here we go.

Here is the AirRide from AirBagIt.com


























I had to take the top mount from the original spring to go the parts for installation. 















We testet the suspenssion for fitting problems. None!!!  Great work AirBagIt!








Im going to build everything into the room for the sparetire underneath in the trunk. Its rasied about 1" to make everything fit:


----------



## KlausGejl (Apr 2, 2012)

I made at small lid that will be motorized to open via the iPhone app fra AirBagIt
































Today I will focus on the rest of the assembly and the wirring! Later folks!


----------



## KlausGejl (Apr 2, 2012)

DERAN TUYNER said:


> Soo nice is it possible to give the link of the supplier of air ride and could you inform me about the weight and the sizes of the complete system cause next month i plan to go US maybe i can bring with me thanks in advance


www.airbagit.com


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Direct link:

FBSS Airbag Suspension Kit 2009-2012 Chevrolet Cruze F=STRUT,R=PIGTAIL TOP, FLAT DONUT H With 1/3hp small Compressor UPGRADE to large DC380 Vyclone 1/2hp $125 SKU (UPGRADE-030-3 )


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Hmmm, springs then wheels then airbags?....

What's the ride like?


----------



## KlausGejl (Apr 2, 2012)

Mick said:


> Hmmm, springs then wheels then airbags?....
> 
> What's the ride like?


I dont get the question?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

wow dude that looks hella nice! cant wait to see the cruze slammmed! show us pics asap please  cheers


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

KlausGejl said:


> I dont get the question?


First question was thinking out loud to self. 
Second question is for anyone who's owned/ridden in airbagged vehicle.


----------



## KlausGejl (Apr 2, 2012)

Mick said:


> First question was thinking out loud to self.
> Second question is for anyone who's owned/ridden in airbagged vehicle.


airbagit (truckU) - YouTube


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

That is awesome! Nice to hear your wife is onboard with your project, too! Can't wait to see what it looks like dropped to the ground!


----------



## lacruze (Jul 9, 2011)

dude, you work to pay taxes! sucks!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> wow dude that looks hella nice! cant wait to see the cruze slammmed! show us pics asap please  cheers


sorry for thread jacking
why dont you just slam your cruze lol you have coilovers


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> sorry for thread jacking
> why dont you just slam your cruze lol you have coilovers


Because RS doesn't have 22s. Slammed looks different on 22s than 18s.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Because RS doesn't have 22s. Slammed looks different on 22s than 18s.


and you cant really drive a slammed car on 22s either
hopefully this cruze tucks mad hard


----------



## KlausGejl (Apr 2, 2012)

Just changed the camber on the rear wheels. Ive installled all the components in the trunk, but forgot to take pictures of the setup.

Will update in a couple of days!

Best Regards 

Klaus Gejl


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

KlausGejl said:


> View attachment 4980
> View attachment 4981
> View attachment 4982
> 
> ...


what did you extacly "change"


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm very curious too, how did you adjust camber on the rear? Hub shims?


----------



## KlausGejl (Apr 2, 2012)

Skilz10179 said:


> I'm very curious too, how did you adjust camber on the rear? Hub shims?





jakkaroo said:


> what did you extacly "change"


Yes for now is just HUB SHIMS, but a friend of mine is making some adaptor plates like these: 








Spanning from 2 to 5 mm (Top to bottom)

Here is where to place the HUB SHIMS:








I think it looks great!!!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks nice dude , soon as I get back from vacation I'm gunna go a lot lower on my coilovers . I plan to be tucking !


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Coming along nice!

How bad is that on your tire life and most importantly, when's the video update?!


----------



## KlausGejl (Apr 2, 2012)

Here are some update pictures:


----------



## KlausGejl (Apr 2, 2012)

And here are the finale result:


----------



## KlausGejl (Apr 2, 2012)

it will be about 2" lower then im done

Here is a YouTube video:


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

how will you make it go lower? what modifacations will you be doing?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Hatje said:


> how will you make it go lower? what modifacations will you be doing?


**** probally roll the fenders cause them 22s are HUGE

and klaus does your cruze have zlink?thats what holds mine down from going any lower


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

I think the wheels are just too big. With 20's it would sit lower and look much better, but that's just my opinion. I applaud your effort!


----------



## CruzeBC (Feb 10, 2012)

I think it looks SICK! Great job man. You must be one of the first to do 22's on air. Denmark FTW...


----------



## drewcandraw (May 2, 2012)

i think its cool but i would have personally just went with 19s to get a flusher look...my mechanic has an m45 pancaking on 19s and another friend on 19s pancaking on a lexus gs


----------



## KlausGejl (Apr 2, 2012)

Hatje said:


> how will you make it go lower? what modifacations will you be doing?


In front there are 2 extra holes that is can use to get it even lower! About 2 inches.

I the rear im going to make some changes to the buttom of the airbag frame. That will give me about 2 inch in the rear!



jakkaroo said:


> **** probally roll the fenders cause them 22s are HUGE
> 
> and klaus does your cruze have zlink?thats what holds mine down from going any lower


The fenders on a Cruze are prerolled from stock. Im going to make some changes to the inside og the wheelarches to make more room for the tires! 
And im going to check up on the zlink you talk about! 



Skilz10179 said:


> I think the wheels are just too big. With 20's it would sit lower and look much better, but that's just my opinion. I applaud your effort!


For me the 22's are just perfect, and dont worry, it will get lower.... 



CruzeBC said:


> I think it looks SICK! Great job man. You must be one of the first to do 22's on air. Denmark FTW...


Thanks man.... I like being first! 



drewcandraw said:


> i think its cool but i would have personally just went with 19s to get a flusher look...my mechanic has an m45 pancaking on 19s and another friend on 19s pancaking on a lexus gs


19's are way to small for my taste. If there were an 24's wheel option, I would have done it, but they dont make the tires that small.

My goal for the ride is like the image that i photoshoped:


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Keep at it Klaus it looks great!


----------



## cnjsanchez (Apr 6, 2012)

Takes a lot of talent to pull that off. Great job!!!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Made my decision. Forget coil overs I'm bagging!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Mick said:


> Made my decision. Forget coil overs I'm bagging!


bags are for grocery's


----------



## KlausGejl (Apr 2, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> bags are for grocery's


Bags are toys! For men!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

KlausGejl said:


> Bags are toys! For men!


lool air is for ballons
sorry im a huge static guy loved them since i was 12 airs cool but static shows your dedictaion to living low


----------



## KlausGejl (Apr 2, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> lool air is for ballons
> sorry im a huge static guy loved them since i was 12 airs cool but static shows your dedictaion to living low


I kinda argres with you, but after 4 years riding very low, I wanted to try an airride.

This is my old car:


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Loose the 20's and go moar lower


----------



## KlausGejl (Apr 2, 2012)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Loose the 20's and go moar lower


Its 22" and Ill rather modify the mouting points fore the suspension to get it lower than to lose an inch or two!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

thread revival!!!! what happen to this car


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

jakkaroo said:


> thread revival!!!! What happen to this car



look at your car. Omg!


----------



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

KlausGejl said:


> And we pay between 49-65% in taxes on our work salery, depending on the income.
> 
> And we pay 180% taxes on cars.
> 
> And prize on gasoline is now near 9,5 US dollars pr gallon!


Ah, the high price of liberal socialism. America is heading that direction fast, unless things change soon.


----------



## XtremeLowzAllDay (Feb 7, 2015)

I know this is old...wondering if there are any pics of the rear setup. If so post some please!! Thanks


----------



## XtremeLowzAllDay (Feb 7, 2015)

And static over bagged? Haha...that's funny.


----------

